# Firefox 43.0.1 Slow?



## mosaix (Dec 30, 2015)

For the past week or two my browsing has been very slow - 10 seconds to load a page!

This has happened in the past and cleared itself up after a couple of days when, I suspect, B.T. did a bit of routine maintenance on my local, unmanned, exchange. Not so this time.

I rebooted my router a couple of times and reset it to factory settings (that's worked in the past) to no avail.

Today I contacted my ISP who said my line looked fine and could offer no explanation.

I had a look round my system and saw that Firefox 43.0.1 was installed on the 19th December. I clicked on Help -> About Firefox and it immediately installed a 61mb upgrade. I restarted Firefox and everything's fine. Strangely Firefox is still at 43.0.1.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Dec 30, 2015)

Odd.
I'm on Linux Mint 43.0 and it's fine. 
Ancient laptop, 1G RAM, 32bit, Mate Desktop.


----------



## tinkerdan (Dec 30, 2015)

I would check any add on-s toolbars and such for Firefox and possibly disable those you don't really need. Or in some cases make sure your version of the add-on is compatible with the newer version of Firefox.

I've always had problems with Firefox; but that's because I always have more than one tab open at a time and often one of those tabs will start using huge amounts of resources. Even though tabs are great and I can usually have as many as a dozen open-if you don't keep an eye on where you visit, just one of those can slow the rest down.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Dec 30, 2015)

Ditch ALL toolbars and have bare minimum of active add-ons.
Some programs and MS install nasty ones. (Foxit, Skype - now MS, various other stupid add-ons)
Add Classic Theme restorer too to switch off stupid (and SLOW) GUI candy/Chrome that mozilla has added.


----------



## J Riff (Dec 30, 2015)

Skype 'Click to call' shows up here on IE. Firefox or Chrome never seemed to make a difference so I opted for Opera, but never use it. Anyone remember SeaMonkey?
 ots interesting are the advanced internet options settings, which are a mystery and never get changed.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Dec 30, 2015)

Opera is dead. They are using someone else's browser now, I forget which.
Chrome is spyware for google. Tells Google about everything you do on the web.
You can uninstall the Skype 'Click to call', from a browser which does slow pages and corrupts content on a web page it thinks is a phone number, when it's not. It also can be used to hijack Skype.


----------



## Mark Ragland (Dec 30, 2015)

Hmm. I've gone past that to 43.2 and don't see any slowness.


----------

